# nylabone healthy edibles



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

are these safe? i guess it's a nylabone, thats edible...

the back says edible and highly digestible, but i haven't heard anything about these on this forum yet so i'm asking before he chews on it for too long and its too late

he's had problems with rawhides in the past so i get paranoid with everything i give him now










well i guess it doesn't matter now...he's already ate more than half of it lol

i didn't realize how soft it was


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I just give my dogs raw for chewing on. Chicken feet, pork necks, thighs, wings, etc. all make affordable, healthy and digestable snacks. If I'm not going to be around to supervise, I stuff Kongs full of all sorts of treats.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My dog Kim had huge problems with rawhide the one time I fed it to her, but didn't have a problem with those or greenies.

That said, I've heard a couple horror stories about them creating blockages because the dogs get to the last little nub and just swallow it whole. Kim chomps those down incredibly fast (shark jaws) so I didn't want to risk her swallowing a big piece - I just get the "durable" ones now rather than the soft edible ones.

To be honest though, the Filet Mignon flavor ones smell better than most of *my* meals


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

ya my dog is strong chewer too...

it took him 5 minutes to eat just a little more than half of it, then i got him excited and he started coughing so i took it away from him

i'll give him the rest later tonight and ill be sure to supervise it


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I gave these to mac'n'roe a while back. Roe came up with diarrhea BAD the day after. She had watery diarrhea...pure water and it took forever to get her back to normal. That being said, it could of been several things in addition to this treat. Howeverk I don't give them these particular nylabones. she's had the regular nylabones since then though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Penny used to get those all the time when she was a chewy puppy. But they made her teeth cruddy (it all stuck to her back teeth  ). And I've heard that some dogs have choked on them, if they're big enough to bite a chunk off, or if they get to the end and want to swallow it. But Penny sure liked them!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Penny used to get those all the time when she was a chewy puppy. But they made her teeth cruddy (it all stuck to her back teeth  ). And I've heard that some dogs have choked on them, if they're big enough to bite a chunk off, or if they get to the end and want to swallow it. But Penny sure liked them!


This is another one of those choice things. I do not feed edible anything, rawhide, pigs ears, cow hooves, antlers whatever. I do use regular tough Nylabones. I absolutely love the advertising on this garbage stuff. The %s are probably great for causing no harm to your dog. But Murphy's Law just loves me though and will attack anytime I let my guard down. I have posted this before when people come and drop their boarding or training dogs off and bring the rawhide garbage they are told no stuff fed while dog is at kennels.


----------



## j.le (May 13, 2008)

logan used to get them weekly until i noticed that they would literally go right through his system and make him poop a lot more. there are much better alternatives i think.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Angel gets those about once a month and doesn't have a problem with them (and she has a lot of food allergies and overall problems with food). However, I would suggest getting the smaller ones instead of the big one you got.


----------

